# yellow mason jar



## the ham man (Jun 29, 2011)

need help with value if this thing had been in good shape and not in the condition it is now. It reads mason's + patent nov 30th 1858.


----------



## creeper71 (Jun 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  the ham man
> 
> need help with value if this thing had been in good shape and not in the condition it is now. It reads mason's + patent nov 30th 1858.


 WHAT is the + suppose to mean ? cross?


----------



## Wangan (Jun 29, 2011)

creeper,I think he meant "and".

 Im not sure of the current price,but I think those usually go for $40-$45 dollars with the top and bail wires.


----------



## creeper71 (Jun 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wangan
> 
> creeper,I think he meant "and".
> 
> Im not sure of the current price,but I think those usually go for $40-$45 dollars with the top and bail wires.


 i THINK THAT IS A SCREW ON LID


----------



## the ham man (Jun 29, 2011)

the + means a cross. here is a better pic of the embossing


----------



## Wangan (Jun 29, 2011)

Ah,O.K. ,then if its a miget Mason its worth more I think,with the glass lid seal and tin lid.The Maltese cross is found on the glass lid seal a lot too.


----------



## digginthedog (Jun 29, 2011)

I think this is Red Book #1939, YELLOW pint shoulder seal (ground lip-zink lid) books for $1,000-$1,500, nice crude lettering on that one, COOL jar.


----------



## jarhunter (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi ham man, like diggin stated it looks like #1939 if it is yellow, citron would be unlisted in pint, if hero cross is unlettered it would be #1940 and is unlisted in pint for that color. Warren


----------



## cookie (Jun 29, 2011)

That jar would bring a big price if it was intact....


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 29, 2011)

Real big money, congrats guys on some cool digs, maybe there's some more in there!


----------



## dygger60 (Jun 30, 2011)

WOW....that would have been a beauty....probably the yellowist I have ever seen....

  Yeah...I think it would be safe to say that it would have gone for alot with out a problem...nice

    David


----------



## creeper71 (Jun 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  jarhunter
> 
> Hi ham man, like diggin stated it looks like #1939 if it is yellow, citron would be unlisted in pint, if hero cross is unlettered it would be #1940 and is unlisted in pint for that color. Warren


 This is what I thought it was.. When I asked what the + meant..


----------



## the ham man (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments guys. Really appreciate it. I knew tha jar would have been worth a lot but that is just a  ridiculous amount of money. Now I'm really sad it wasn't whole[].


----------



## ajohn (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks like it goes from clear to yellow,that would change things.If it is a pt. it looks to be a reg.pt.


----------

